# Bath Fitter Opinions..??



## housedocs

Never heard of the outfit in my area, but from my experience, completely redoing a bathroom in one day, sounds like a pipe dream. Good luck!


----------



## jproffer

From the looks of their website, they just lay new "covers" over everything, including the tub . It may work, I've never tried it so I can't say, but I'd keep a REALLLLLY close eye on them and their work.


----------



## plumguy

I have seen their work in a couple of homes and it looked great but they were new installs.However, I hear they are very expensive. If the rest of your'e bathroom is in good shape then this certainly is an option as a quick fix. I have heard others question the glueing method of the liner on to the tub. The area around the bath drain outlet loosening and allowing water to get under the liner. It would be interesting to see some of their jobs that are say five years old and see how they hold up. Have you done a google search on their reputation and references?


----------



## MinConst

We had Bat Fitters do our tub and surround about 4 years ago. A guy came and measured, a couple weeks later an installer came in the morning and was gone by 2-3 O-Clock. Tub looks like new still, surround went up to the ceiling and looks like new. I have seen no leaks.
 We had the same issue. 50 year old home original tub, good shape but looked bad. Only shower in the house. As you know they ain't cheap but all in all well worth it as long as you like the plastic. Proper care is key to keep it looking good.
I can't replace a tub as fast.


----------



## GoodoleBob

In the case of our bathroom we are not looking for them to do a "Whole bathroom" in one day... just the tub. More specifically we want a floor to ceiling walkin shower as a replacement to the tub. Ours is a one piece fiberglass unit which according to Bath Fitter they do _not glue_ onto..instead they rip it out, and then install their walkin shower unit where it once was. This is because they don't consider the fiberglass unit a reliable base for their product. That's what they told me over the phone. I guess this amounts to new construction in a way. Anyone else with actual dealing with them care to share their experience. As always thank you.

GoodoleBob


----------



## plumguy

That's interesting, I never knew they got involved with actually replacing a fixture. Around here tub drains are 1 1/2" and showers are 2" so the larger drain would have to be available and your'e shower valve would have to be raised. I wonder if they now employ licensed plumbers and get involved with permits?


----------



## GoodoleBob

plumguy said:


> That's interesting, I never knew they got involved with actually replacing a fixture. Around here tub drains are 1 1/2" and showers are 2" so the larger drain would have to be available and your'e shower valve would have to be raised. I wonder if they now employ licensed plumbers and get involved with permits?


They told me they would use a local plumber for that portion of the work. I'm kind of glad they don't want my old unit in the way for what ever reason...gives me some confidence they would do a better job having only their product to contend with. Their rep is coming tonite for an estimate..I'll keep you informed.

GoodoleBob


----------



## GoodoleBob

Well the Bath Fitter estimate guy didn't show up at the time they gave me so I called and found out I was not on his schedule...a girl Friday mistake they said..cost me and hour and a half in lost wages, and they were extremely sorry and will come after work tomorrow so it evens out...they wife says it's a bad omen...I'm more toleratnt especially since that bathroom is so crummy. Time will tell if they get my business.

GoodoleBob


----------



## plumguy

I hope they remember to schedule their plumber!


----------



## housedocs

I'd definitely check them out thru local chamber and/or BBB before you sign on the dotted line. Good luck and do keep us informed.


----------



## GoodoleBob

housedocs said:


> I'd definitely check them out thru local chamber and/or BBB before you sign on the dotted line. Good luck and do keep us informed.


Yes they are a member of the local BBB, and have just one report in six years..resolved satisfactorily. I spoke with the estimator just an hour ago, and he was one of those very commanding voice types that make you snap to attention. I'll be curious to see if he has a heavy handed approach. and at this point, if he even shows up on time. 

GoodoleBob


----------



## GoodoleBob

The Bath Fitter rep came on time and spent an hour explaining the entire job to me, and answering my hundred questions. I was satisfied with all he said..it made sense. They are busy and he figured it would be 9 to 10 weeks before they could get to it after the deposit of 40% is paid. For a job like mine which involves the removal of my old fiberglass molded one piece tub/shower, and installation of their walkin shower with floor to ceiling walls and a ceiling cap including a typical Moen shower set...is priced at $4300 bucks. They get a licensed plumber locally to make all the pipe mods and hookup. They put sheet rock up in areas it may not exist or has been damaged from the original construction. They will replace plywood flooring underneath the unit if needed. They left us samples of various finishes available, a Moen catalog and an easco shower door catalog to help us determine if we wanted a different item than was quoted..the pricing is obviously always evolving as we adjust the accessories up or down the quality scale. We will visit their showroom Saturday for a close look at the actual products we are thinking about..then we will give it some thought..I still wish I could get some input from customers..if possible...overall they were very impressive in what the showed me and how they answers my Q's...

GoodoleBob


----------



## MinConst

If they are going to remove and replace the existing stall why not just get a regular remodeler to do the work? Get more estimates.


----------



## jproffer

I second that. And BTW:



> overall they were very impressive in what the showed me and how they answers my Q's



Any contractor who's in business very long has an impressive presentation, and I'll answer questions all day to get a $4300 job. But do they do impressive WORK, anyone with sales experience can sell you anything they want you to buy...in the presentation, but then the work sometimes falls short. I'm not saying this company s like this, but be careful about getting sucked into a good presentation. IMO not showing up the first day was unacceptable for the reason they gave. The estimator had a family emergency...OK. Something of that nature, but not "this girl said that girl said this other girl made a mistake friday and you weren't on the schedule"...."Hmmm, well...let's keep it that way shall we, and part ways now while I'm not badmouthing your company to everyone I know...good day...click...buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz "


----------



## plumguy

MinConst said:


> If they are going to remove and replace the existing stall why not just get a regular remodeler to do the work? Get more estimates.


 
I agree, you need to get more estimates because depending on where you are located and the going rate you are not looking at too much more for a full bath remodel. Remember this company is a large nationwide franchise and each location has to pay for a national advertising campaign and monthly royalties.


----------



## GoodoleBob

With it being our only bathroom we can't have this remodel job become the multiweek playtoy of a remodeling contractor who is going to be juggling our job, and a couple others to best serve his schedule needs while we are without this basic sevice. Bath Fitter does indeed play to this need, and that's likely why they are doing so much business, and yes charging a premium price. It's like a convienience store of a sort where you get what you want quickly and easily, but pay a higher than market price for that convienience. 
Another issue with a conventional contract who will require multiday access to our house while we are at work is trust..I trust nobody in my house when I'm not home...so I'd have to arrange to be there everytime he wanted to get in for something..major hassle in my view. Never heard of one in my area who works at one job from start to finish. If one did I could arrange some vacation time to accomidate the job, but not the nickle/dime approach which is so typical. That habit costs them jobs in the long run. 

GoodoleBob


----------



## plumguy

That's a shame that there are not any reputable remodeler's in you're area. In my area it was never a good idea to eliminate a tub if there is only one bath. It takes away a good selling point in the future. But, some people need it done for safety or physical reasons and don't have any concerns about selling. Good Luck!


----------



## jmlynick

*Bath Fitter*

I work for a Bath Fitter Franchise in western Massachusetts. Bath Fitter can put an acrylic tub over your tub and install a one piece acrylic wall in one day. But, don't take my word for it. When the installation is complete every customer gets a lifetime warranty AND a customer comment card. Contact your local Bath Fitter and ask to read some of those comment cards. We advertise one day installation (In some extreme cases it may be 2) and if we are not telling the truth, I am sure some customers will have some not very nice things to say about us. 

Also, it is not cheap. It is a great product that we get a fair price for. Call for a free estimate and then you will have all of the information you need to make an informed decision.

I hope this helps
John


----------



## POLO28

*Did you end up going with BATHFITTER?*

Hi Bob,
Did you end up going with bathfitters?


----------



## shannon1

*Bath Fitter- RUN!!!!*

Do not get Bath fitter to do the tub. My husband and I got suckered into that one. It was about $3600.00 to have them fit a "cover" over the old tub. A custom made tub for our bathroom would have been around $500.00 installed. We just didn't chek into things properly. Do not do it! 



GoodoleBob said:


> The wife and I have just one bathroom. It is a 30 year old room that looks like it's had it even when scrubbed clean. Now we see this Bath Fitter company talking about how in one day they can put us back into this century again. I know it's pricey work, but we can't see a way around this problem all things considered unless we just forget it and live with it as is. We'd like to hear what people have to say about Bath Fitter..especially those who may have had them do this work in their home. Thank you..!
> 
> GoodoleBob


----------



## [email protected]

*Very, very expensive!!*

We needed two bathrooms updated so decided to give Bath Fitters a call along with two other estimates. To totally remodel both rooms (tub & surround, toilet, counters, etc. - everything) was $2500 less than Bath Fitters to do just the tubs, they wanted $3900 for each tub. Too rich for my blood, I went with having everything replaced.


----------



## Female

*Replacing tub & shower wall*

Home Depot also offers the service of covering your old tub, and installing a shower wall that is either smooth, or molded to look like a wall of individual tiles [without the potential mess of grout of course!]. Their estimate last summer for my bathroom, which is small with a smaller than standard tub, was $2200 with the smooth wall and $2550 for the "tiled" wall. The smooth came only in white, and the tiled in white or off-white, as of summer 2007. 

Their estimate seemed like a lot of money till I read the estimates here. I was also afraid the fake wall might look cheap compared to real tile, in a house I want to increase the value of to sell. And although a tenant or new owner wouldn't know the difference, while I'm living in the house myself, I think I would always be conscious of the delapidated tub underneath the nice new one. Weren't bathtubs circa mid-century made of cast iron? There could be a serious rust problem underneath the old tub, just waiting to break through to the other side!


----------



## biketom5

I had this done to our main bathroom in July 2006 and it was completed in just 1 day! It was about $4k, but to me it was worth it. The tub was in really bad shape (25 year old porcelain with several chipped areas). The old ceramic wall tile was removed and replaced with the new ceramic look-a-like walls. An existing window was cleverly wrapped with a sturdy vinyl trim that sealed out any chance of water leaking behind the wall which was aproblem with the old ceramic tile. The drain and faucet were also replaced with a Moen single lever type replacing an original Gerber (washer type) 2 handle beut! I had a soap dish, corner shelf and safety bar installed too.


----------



## Ron6519

From what you said, you don't really need this company. Any contractor could do what you want. I would get estimates from both contingents.
The advantage of Bathfitters is that they can retrofit the tub and surround without the usual demo and dust scenario. It doesn't address the plumbing. You still have the old waste and supply pipes in the wall.
Ron


----------



## rgruenhaus

*Bath Fitter Lifetime Warranty*



jmlynick said:


> I work for a Bath Fitter Franchise in western Massachusetts. Bath Fitter can put an acrylic tub over your tub and install a one piece acrylic wall in one day. But, don't take my word for it. When the installation is complete every customer gets a lifetime warranty AND a customer comment card. Contact your local Bath Fitter and ask to read some of those comment cards. We advertise one day installation (In some extreme cases it may be 2) and if we are not telling the truth, I am sure some customers will have some not very nice things to say about us.
> 
> Also, it is not cheap. It is a great product that we get a fair price for. Call for a free estimate and then you will have all of the information you need to make an informed decision.
> 
> I hope this helps
> John


I have seen written that the "lifetime Warranty" is only for the Acrylics, not any accessories such as the faucets and attachments.

Rob


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky

Lifetime warranty is worth what after a company declares bankruptcy. It amazes me how many companies "sell" their work, increase it's cost by building a value into it by offering a "lifetime warranty" as if they're so damn good they can warrant their work forever and ever. And homeowners just gobble this right up like it means something.

Kithens and bathrooms are the 2 rooms that define and actually sell your house. Bathfitter is a quick fix, nothing more. Who dreams of a bathfitter white acrylic bathroom in their dream home? 

I understand many are turned off by a full renovation including tile work. It's a lot of work and a big mess. Many HOs are aware of the pitfalls of tile, but don't understand that most of tile work done by tract home builders and developers was crap to begin with and often tiled right onto sheetrock, greenboard if they're generous, and most of the subsequent pitfalls stem from that. 

I can't fathom how in this day and age, when anyone can walk into any number of home improvment chain stores and see the thousands of different tiles from ceramic to porcelian to granite and marble, in the multitude of colors and finishes available, how anyone could even consider a plain white acrylic tub and surround anywhere except in a hospital or nurshing home.


----------



## rgruenhaus

True! The one reason I see is that when a HO tries to get a contractor to do a facelift on the bathroom it ends up being a lot of individual items and one I have talked with suggests that I pick up the materials to save money! I am not a contractor or a delivery person for a contractor and if they want to do the work they should know that they need to bring the materials themselves. That's why Bath Fitters gets some customers for such high amounts. They have new tubs that are not liners. I would never get a cover for an old tub anyway. It's asking for trouble unless you are selling the house soon.


----------



## jazzjunkysue

*Avoid all tub liners: Get a real replacement*

I just had my tub/surround replaced by a real, old-fashioned local plumber. He used a real tub, Americast, and swanstone surrond: (It's 1/4 corian. solid as a rock). 

I love it. 

I priced 3 liner companies and they came out either very close in price or alot more. I was stunned. 

The sales pitch is astounding, and all 3 told me how bad the other 2 were. I decided to believe all 3 of them and get a regular replacement and I'm glad I did. 

My plumber makes alot of money tearing out the cheap liners. They bubble and crack and leak. Don't do it. 

The only drawback is that it does take 3 days to replace with real materials. But there's no guarantee that a liner company will actually do it in one day, anyway. 

Think of it this way: By the time you discover they can't do it in one day, what are you going to do about it? They've already torn apart your old tub and it's unusable. So, are you going to take them to court? 

Skip the liners and get a real americast tub and swanstone surround.


----------



## Steve_Jones

*Alternative To Bath Fitter*

Have you though of installing a modular steam shower instead of a bath fitter unit? Here is a picture of one.







You can purchase them online I would highly recommend http://www.my-bath.com this is where i purchased the one for my mothers house.


----------



## cj1802

*bathfitter*

:no: i worked for a bathfitter for a year, the product is overpriced and tends to not go in as easy as it says. id love for you to contact me on this and i can tell you more.


GoodoleBob said:


> The wife and I have just one bathroom. It is a 30 year old room that looks like it's had it even when scrubbed clean. Now we see this Bath Fitter company talking about how in one day they can put us back into this century again. I know it's pricey work, but we can't see a way around this problem all things considered unless we just forget it and live with it as is. We'd like to hear what people have to say about Bath Fitter..especially those who may have had them do this work in their home. Thank you..!
> 
> GoodoleBob


----------



## Linda from Bflo

My husband and I are having BathFitters come out this Saturday to give us an estimate. Our neighbors had BathFitters redo their tub/surround three yrs ago and it looks like it was just done yesterday. They said its very easy to keep clean and no problems. For us, we have a 27 yr old autistic daughter, the one day process of being without our only bathroom is worth the cost. Our tub looks so filthy and I've used everything to try and clean it, but it looks awful. WE looked into having the tub reglazed first but found cost to be about $500 and everyone we talked to said it doesn't last and the fumes from this are terrible. Anyone else used BathFitters?


----------

